# Zip-Dateien entpacken mit Batch



## Cynric (12. Sep 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, die sowohl mit Java, als auch mit Batch zu tun hat:
Und zwar schreibe ich gerade ein Programm, das mit dem Batch-Kommando xcopy einen ganzen Haufen von Ordnern in einen anderen kopiert.
Dieses Batch-Kommando rufe in Java via 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("xcopy xyz"):
```
 auf.

In jedem dieser Ordner befinden sich eine oder mehrere .zip-Dateien, die ich dort entpacken möchte.
Das kopieren klappt wunderbar, aber ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich mit unzip -o die Ordner der Reihe nach durchgehe.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Es sind hier vorrangig die Batch-Experten gefragt^^


----------



## kaetzacoatl (12. Sep 2012)

Ich würde alles in die batch schreiben
und dann die batch im Programm starten.
Geh aber auch ohne batch. Ich such mal:rtfm:


----------



## kaetzacoatl (12. Sep 2012)

[JAPI]java.util.zip.ZipFile[/JAPI]
[JAPI]java.util.zip.ZipEntry[/JAPI]
[JAPI]java.util.zip.ZipOutputStream[/JAPI]
Können dein Problem lösen(ohne batch)


----------



## Cynric (12. Sep 2012)

Ja das Problem ist, dass der Batchaufruf variabel sein muss, weil da immer Dateien mit nem bestimmten Datum kopiert werden.

Und ohne Batch hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, nur bei der Datenmenge dauert mir das pur mit Java zu lang xD


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Sep 2012)

Wieso sollte das länger dauern? Die Batch muss genauso Verzeichnis für Verzeichnis durchgehen und darauf warten das die Zip Datei verarbeitet wurde. Das ist kein Unterschied. Ansonsten schreib eine Batch die als Parameter ein Verzeichnis akzeptiert und lass es das abarbeiten. Das geht


----------



## Cynric (12. Sep 2012)

Ich wills aber trotzdem mit Batch machen, hab jetz schon damit angefangen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie der Batch-Befehl aussehen muss, der jedes Verzeichnis durchgeht, nach .zip-Dateien sucht und diese dann entpackt.
Kann mir das evtl. jemand zeigen?


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Sep 2012)

5 Sekunden Google...
for /d - Loop through directory | SS64.com

Und wenn du es schon mit Batch machen willst, dann lass Java gänzlich außen vor. Da benötigst dann jenes auch nicht für dein xcopy.


----------



## Cynric (12. Sep 2012)

Ja, es is ja nich nur Batch, das Programm ist etwas größer und beinhaltet das.

Aber danke!


----------

